# risotto rice



## Senoritarita (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi: Can anyone help me please. I would like to make a risotto.
Which rice can I buy here in Spain for my risotto.

Regards Rita:confused2:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Uncle Ben's!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Senoritarita said:


> Hi: Can anyone help me please. I would like to make a risotto.
> Which rice can I buy here in Spain for my risotto.
> 
> Regards Rita:confused2:


Risotto is an italian dish and I guess should be made with italian rice, dunno which that would be or whether it matters that much. Have you tried googling??

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Senoritarita said:


> Hi: Can anyone help me please. I would like to make a risotto.
> Which rice can I buy here in Spain for my risotto.
> 
> Regards Rita:confused2:


Hi Rita!

No probs to get hold of it - it's arborio rice "Arroz arborio" (same in Italian and Spanish) - easily found in the shops/supermarkets - it's a short grain, rounded and porous rice - just check out the selections on the shelves and you'll see it! Yummy!

Tallulah.x


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

And now, whilst we're on cooking - if anyone can let me know of a suitable equivalent to Tate & Lyle's black treacle here in Spain, I'd be most grateful! 

Thanks,
Tallulah.xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> And now, whilst we're on cooking - if anyone can let me know of a suitable equivalent to Tate & Lyle's black treacle here in Spain, I'd be most grateful!
> 
> Thanks,
> Tallulah.xx


The nearest I've got is *melaza* from a *herbolario*

What are you making!!??

Sounds good already :caked: :laugh:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> The nearest I've got is *melaza* from a *herbolario*
> 
> What are you making!!??
> 
> Sounds good already :caked: :laugh:


Well, it's for two things I need it for. My last supply was used up by the end of the holidays, making ginger cakes (you know the ones which have a sticky topping?) and I'll be needing it to make the christmas cake, which I usually make in late October and then "feed" every couple of weeks with brandy to make it really rich. Thanks very much for that, PW - I'll have a hunt for that here (I guess it's what they call molasses elsewhere??) and have a trial run.

Tally.xxx


----------

